# Portland Oregon Furries!?



## FoxCouple (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey, any conventions or meets in Portland Oregon? Or is there any furries in Portland Oregon? Were looking to start something in Portland Oregon, something organized and worth doing. Let us know! Were two furries looking expand our fandom and to promote the local furry community in Portland Oregon.


----------



## Eliet Exel (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm in Vancouver, Washington. It's not to far away. Lol


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 17, 2018)

I used to live in Oregon so I love to check up on things there.


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Feb 22, 2018)

I used to live in Gresham but I do come down to Furlandia every year ever since Rainfurrest closed down.


----------



## Vandisar (Apr 12, 2018)

Furlandia is in Portland at the end of May. A great little con.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Apr 13, 2018)

Another Portlander here.


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Apr 15, 2018)

Im already at nuclear levels of hype for Furlandia this year


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Jun 22, 2018)

Oregon Fur here, S/SE of Salem.
I'd love to attend a Con before it's too late.  The closer, the easier that would be!


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Jun 22, 2018)

Shadow of Bucephalus said:


> Oregon Fur here, S/SE of Salem.
> I'd love to attend a Con before it's too late.  The closer, the easier that would be!


AnthroNW is in Seattle.... November.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jun 22, 2018)

Really wish I could go to Seattle well what do you know there is a Sea in the name   Seattle peeps.


----------

